# SimpleTech 320GB Driver for Vista needed



## mbrown1958 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, I have lost the install disc for my SimpleTech 320 GB Backup system. I need to install it on a Vista Laptop. Can anyone direct me to a driver? There is NO link on SimpleTech's website (???).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Vista should not require drivers for this device to work.
Most drivers needed for USB Harddrive devices are for WIN98.
Are you refering to the software (Fabrik ultimate backup)?
Here is a link for the Fabrik ultimate backup:
http://backup.fabrik.com/download/
If this is not what you had can you supply the exact model # of your drive?
Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## mbrown1958 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks! That should do it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------

